# Can rats eat chickpeas and lentils?



## Olivia Rose

I was wondering if rats can eat chickpeas and lentils from the can and/or soaked and cooked? If so, are there any precautions I should take before feeding it to them?


----------



## Isamurat

Lentils are absolutly fine dried, as are dried peas. In terms of chickpeas one or two wont hurt them however they are better for them soaked and roasted/cooked as they do contain higher levels of antinutrients, nothing compared to beans (which can be toxic) but enough that you should be careful. The best way i've found of serving chickpeas to rats is to soak for 4 hours, then roast on a baking tray (dry) with a few spices added like turmeric (has good health properties). These make great little treats and are a good addition to a dry mix. You can also use the same method for soya beans too. Be particularly careful with kidney beans if you ever feed them, to be honset i just avoid them.


----------



## Olivia Rose

Okay, thank you for the advice


----------



## Gannyaan

My girls like hummus!! It's how we eat our veggies, hehehe..... (Yes, we! I munch with them lol.. Love hummus....) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

Oh btw, hummus contains ground, cooked chick peas  just in case ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Olivia Rose

Okay great,I was hoping hummus was okay to give them as I also love it ;D


----------



## Isamurat

Watch the salt content on hummus but it is great for giving meds in


----------



## Gannyaan

Hey isa! Good thought, I actually never thought about watching their salt... I have low blood pressure and poor sodium (don't ask!! LOLLL) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

Whoops, sent that too soon...anyways... Yeah I salt EVETYTHING so when we eat I make sure to salt after I give them some...  hummus is super easy to make... And so good for you  I never really eat sugar, so when I do make "sweet things" and they eat them, it always has extremely low sugar anyways  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trematode

I feed my girls canned chickpeas and lentils on occasion. I am on a diet that has me eating them all of the time so they get them quite often. The canned ones I served them are always rinsed. I try to buy the low-sodium brands for myself.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

